# My First Headshot - PreTeen Model  C&C



## PDXshutterbug

I usually do some casual family portraits on the side but a friend needed her daughter's head shots done for an audition.  I welcome all C&C on both images since I will be doing another set in the near future and would like to improve!!   Thank you!!


#1:
strob: SB-600 through umbrella @camera left, window lighting @camera right
f/5.6 (1/80) @55 mm








#2:
strob: SB-600 through umbrella @camera left, window lighting @camera right
f/5.6 (1/80) @60 mm


----------



## The_Traveler

My opinion is that these are both lovely and actually incredibly well done for first head shots.  Great calm and beauty in every aspect. Perfect dof and sharpness.

I think both of these are quite nice, I prefer the second over the first for a couple of reasons.  
The first has that little bump of the scapula above her shoulder that is not unusual in a very slender girl but still is a bump. 
Also her eyes are well below the mid-line.

The second is less _gamine_ and more graceful; again I would crop this to 4 x 5, moving her eyes up in the frame. (and maybe lightening the shadow over her left eye)


----------



## PDXshutterbug

I should add that these were from "my first paid head shot gig"


----------



## JerrfyLube

First, lose the incredibly huge watermark on the first one... :greenpbl:  Pick a corner, size it down and stick it there consistently(don't be moving it around in different spots for every picture).  It's annoying and won't prevent someone from stealing your picture if they *really* want it.

The first image is very nice. Good pose, good exposure, good sharpness.  My only complaint about it is all the stray hairs, particularly the ones around and below the ear.  A bit distracting.  Otherwise, a fantastic shot.

The second picture is cropped just a tad to tight.  You almost clipped off the back of her hair and I would like to see just a tiny bit more negative space back there.  Also, watch the light on her eyes.  Her right eye is a good bit darker than her left and is missing the catch light.  A reflector to the right would help fill that in a little better.

Either way, good job all around.  I would really like to see the color versions of these also!


----------



## Dusica

Beautiful lighting, beautiful model. However, the top she's wearing looks too ordinary which doesn't go well with her gorgeous face and hair.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Technically these are portraits and not head shots. Head shots are more static and used only to judge facial features for camera angles.

but these are good. i just dont want you to be telling people they are one thing when they are actually another. Its good to be precise when charging folks.


----------



## Samerr9

Nice work!

I think the hair is a bit distracting.. I would post process..


----------



## dallasimagery

There is some misinformation on this thread... a recurring issue with online photography forums 

The first is certainly a headshot. I've worked with agencies before, and it's perfectly fine for submitting for work. I'd recommend color for that purpose though. A rim light might have been nice, or maybe not depending on the goal of your photo .  I like the nice, subtle rembrandt lighting. Nice expression, nice catchlights etc.  Also I've seen plenty of master photographers move their logo around depending on the photo; but agree it's way too large. I'd also remove the flyaway hairs for a cleaner look.

#2 I don't like quite as much, but it's also perfectly acceptable to send to an agency.


----------



## KBM1016

I like the lighting in both but I like #2 the best.  I teach dance as a side job and have seen some headshots in my days.  The second one looks like it would be something that I would have liked.  Keep in mind head shots are meant to show features because people like to nitpick in the entertainment/dance world.  I think a bit more lighting to make her features really pop would help.

Over all though great job for your first go round :thumbup:


----------

